# Miniature Christmas Scene



## pitbulllady (Dec 16, 2012)

I mean REALLY miniature!
Was not able to find any ornaments to fit these, unfortunately...some _Lycopodium clavatum_ from a creek bank in Darlington County, SC, some plastic glitter, and a nice backdrop of blooming _Schlumbergera truncata[/I and VOILA!  Instant miniature Christmas trees!  







And with fake snow for that wintry look(cotton ball):






Because it's just not Christmas without some prehistoric plants.

pitbulllady_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe some tiny colored beads and something sticky could provid these oranaments you seek?


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 17, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Maybe some tiny colored beads and something sticky could provid these oranaments you seek?


LOL, my "trees" are less than two inches tall, so I don't think they can support even seed beads.

pitbulllady


----------



## lagomorphette (Dec 17, 2012)

cute!! I like the addition of the "snow" : )


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Use sesame seeds, or sprinkles for cookies, or look through the craft section in walmart.


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 17, 2012)

Very smart, you must have spent some time creating it.


----------

